# battery/RC trains



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Happy New Year, wishing everybody a great 2015.
During the holidays I converted the Stainz from track powered to battery/RC powered locomotive thanks to the help of Rik (Peckforton Light Railway). After more than a year into this hobby, now I started to realize what a difference. It is really more fun and less burden with battery/RC powered trains and of course it is more realistic. 

I used the Turnigy 20A brushed ESC and the 2.4 GHz Tx 4ch and Rx V2 (mode 2) and I use channel 3 which I think is throttle for this Tx. I have a question for future project: If I install other locomotive the same Rx and ESC, could I control both locomotives using the same 2.4 GHz Tx? I guess this is ok as far as the channel for the second locomotive is different from channel 3?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Assuming you want to independently and simultaneously control two locomotives, then yes you can do so from the one transmitter.

However, you might not like how the controls are arranged. For example, the standard format aircraft transmitter used the right hand stick with spring loaded centering, and the left hand has a ratchet and stays in the location last placed in. (Though those parts can be swapped out.)


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

mymodeltrain said:


> Happy New Year, wishing everybody a great 2015.
> During the holidays I converted the Stainz from track powered to battery/RC powered locomotive thanks to the help of Rik (Peckforton Light Railway). After more than a year into this hobby, now I started to realize what a difference. It is really more fun and less burden with battery/RC powered trains and of course it is more realistic.
> 
> I used the Turnigy 20A brushed ESC and the 2.4 GHz Tx 4ch and Rx V2 (mode 2) and I use channel 3 which I think is throttle for this Tx. I have a question for future project: If I install other locomotive the same Rx and ESC, could I control both locomotives using the same 2.4 GHz Tx? I guess this is ok as far as the channel for the second locomotive is different from channel 3?


 Short answer is yes you can use another loco by using another channel for the left hand stick (LHS) or right hand stick (RHS) depending on which mode (either 1 or 2) your Tx is, the disadvantage of this is that the LHS is spring centred so that you will only have half the throttle control and you will have to hold it on to run it.

Now for the clever part you can convert your Tx using just a screwdriver, small pliers and a piece of metal to make a spring.

I have converted 4 of my transmitters and could potentially run 8 locos at the same time, not that I ever will.

Below is a link to a site that has the conversion including pictures and an explanation of the different modes. 

http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/satr/2point4GHz.htm

If you want any help just contact me and I will try to help you.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Batsco said:


> Short answer is yes you can use another loco by using another channel for the left hand stick (LHS) or right hand stick (RHS) depending on which mode (either 1 or 2) your Tx is, the disadvantage of this is that the LHS is spring centred so that you will only have half the throttle control and you will have to hold it on to run it.
> 
> Now for the clever part you can convert your Tx using just a screwdriver, small pliers and a piece of metal to make a spring.
> 
> ...







Short answer is yes you can use another loco by using another channel for the left hand stick (LHS) or right hand stick (RHS) depending on which mode (either 1 or 2) your Tx is, the disadvantage of this is that the LHS is spring centred so that you will only have half the throttle control and you will have to hold it on to run it.

Now for the clever part you can convert your Tx using just a screwdriver, small pliers and a piece of metal to make a spring.

I have converted 4 of my transmitters and could potentially run 8 locos at the same time, not that I ever will.

Below is a link to a site that has the conversion including pictures and an explanation of the different modes. 

http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/satr/2point4GHz.htm

If you want any help just contact me and I will try to help you.



Thanks all for the information, I will learn from the link you send and will keep this work in my future plan.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Short answer is yes you can use another loco by using another channel for the left hand stick (LHS) or right hand stick (RHS) depending on which mode (either 1 or 2) your Tx is, the disadvantage of this is that the LHS is spring centred so that you will only have half the throttle control and you will have to hold it on to run it.

Now for the clever part you can convert your Tx using just a screwdriver, small pliers and a piece of metal to make a spring.

I have converted 4 of my transmitters and could potentially run 8 locos at the same time, not that I ever will.

Below is a link to a site that has the conversion including pictures and an explanation of the different modes. 

http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/satr/2point4GHz.htm

If you want any help just contact me and I will try to help you.



After all, I opened up the Tx, and learned how to convert the right hand stick to throttle. Currently, the left hand throttle controls the speed controller/receiver at channel3. I wonder what channel I should set for the right hand throttle which is used to control another speed controller/receiver set?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Below is a link to a site that has the conversion including pictures and an explanation of the different modes.
> 
> http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/satr/2point4GHz.htm


This explanation of how to remove a spring from a TX also has a fascinating speed control, using an rc car non-reversible ESC and a dpdt switch for reversing - controlled by a servo!!










Never thought of that idea.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This explanation of how to remove a spring from a TX also has a fascinating speed control, using an rc car non-reversible ESC and a dpdt switch for reversing - controlled by a servo!!

I used that instruction from you Batsco and I can converted the Tx for controlling two locomotives using left and right joysticks. I tested last night, for now the left throttle uses channel 3 and the right one uses channel 2.


----------

